# Women thrown out of an Uber for vomiting go on rampage



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4808336/Video-shows-two-drunk-women-rampage.html






Shocking footage has emerged showing two drunk women apparently vandalizing cars in a Hollywood parking lot after being evicted from an Uber ride for vomiting.

The Uber driver, Travis Cole, posted the six-minute video on his YouTube account on Sunday.

It shows a number of witnesses standing around and watching as two women who appear to be in their 20s go on a rampage.

The duo are seen flailing their arms and hitting bystanders while violently attempting to destroy cars.

According to Cole, the incident took place in a parking lot near an In-N-Out burger joint in Hollywood, California.

'I picked up two girls in Hollywood and they were wasted but I first asked if they are going to be sick and if they puked already but they said they were good so I continued the ride,' Cole wrote on his YouTube page.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ws-two-drunk-women-rampage.html#ixzz4qOj27f94 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4808336/Video-shows-two-drunk-women-rampage.html


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Driver was deactivated for discrimination


----------



## tootsie (Sep 12, 2015)

Whataburger is 100o times better than in and out.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

tootsie said:


> Whataburger is 100o times better than in and out.


Those are fighting words!!!!


----------



## popcollar2014 (Nov 15, 2016)

Going to have to put a vote in for Whataburger as well.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Props to the girl who finally took her down, putting an end to her drunken rampage, and also to the police. Poor drunk ended up losing her weave and had obviously pissed herself... how embarrassing. Somewhere in Miami, Dr. Anjali Ramkissoon is breathing a large of relief...


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

As soon as I read the,headline I knew the girls were.....Asian haha

Seriously was it worth $3.25 fare?


----------



## Rideshare.work (Jul 26, 2017)

Terrible


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

tootsie said:


> Whataburger is 100o times better than in and out.





popcollar2014 said:


> Going to have to put a vote in for Whataburger as well.


Get out of my car...


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

njn said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4808336/Video-shows-two-drunk-women-rampage.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...





njn said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4808336/Video-shows-two-drunk-women-rampage.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why was everyone just taking it? Those *****es would be eating out of a straw for 6 months if It was my car.


----------



## POOLKiller (Oct 5, 2016)

Poor Uber driver will only get $150 cleaning fee for all the damage and be deactivated.


----------



## Jimmycraazyz (Dec 28, 2016)

Leo1983 said:


> Why was everyone just taking it? Those *****es would be eating out of a straw for 6 months if It was my car.


My thoughts exactly. Being reserved only goes so far.

Also, that's what he gets for offering water...


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

She lost her weave of power and calmed down.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I've had people go postal on me before, I had someone ram my taxi with a cart full of groceries, (I denied service over having i think at least 2-3 more children than i could legally transport plus no car seats)

The longer i do this the more i want everything to take place in a taxi i don't own...


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

njn said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4808336/Video-shows-two-drunk-women-rampage.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His first mistake was to let those girls in his car, in the first place. still, what they did was wrong, of course.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

Shes been lucky in her rampage, some dont take lightly to people trying to strike them and destroy my property due to some sort of ignorance. She should have been stopped way earlier, it is sad people just standing around watching, important enough to get smartphone footage, but not important enough to get involved, say something, do something. pathetic. If fists are flying my way, its irrelevant what body they are attached too, its different rules after that.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

westsidebum said:


> As soon as I read the,headline I knew the girls were.....Asian haha
> 
> Seriously was it worth $3.25 fare?


 more importantly probably did not get a badge either

favorite part was when she finally got restrained, the innocent daddys little girl switch came on lol


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Typical Uber Passengers.

We put up with this all day long for $3.00 rides !

" LOWER RATES MEAN CLASSIER CLIENTS "!


----------



## Gmbbody (Aug 1, 2017)

This would've ended much differently in South Florida


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Typical Uber Passengers.
> 
> We put up with this all day long for $3.00 rides !
> 
> " LOWER RATES MEAN CLASSIER CLIENTS "!


 Totally agree I would need $5 for that


----------

